# Filling holes in wood paneling before painting



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

We just had a discussion about paneling- here it is.

Use a taping compound if there are lots of them. probably need to hit them twice.
But prep and priming of the paneling is what is really important- read about it in the other thread.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I usually just use spackle. It's the easiest to work with. Wood filler becomes too hard and is not always easy to sand. Spackle takes primer and paint very well.


----------



## Plump (Feb 10, 2011)

This is a good question. I went the wood filler route since that was what seemed like the most logical option. Wouldn't drywall compound/spackle and the sort be a poor choice due to the differences in wood expanding and shrinking? Drywall's properties are very different and it wouldn't seem to jibe very well. Just a question from my side, not a condemnation.


----------



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

I've ran into numerous homes in phoenix, and so cal areas that actually had sheetrock behind the wood paneling you speak of. Not saying this is the case with your home, but it very well could be a possibility.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Plump said:


> This is a good question. I went the wood filler route since that was what seemed like the most logical option. Wouldn't drywall compound/spackle and the sort be a poor choice due to the differences in wood expanding and shrinking? Drywall's properties are very different and it wouldn't seem to jibe very well. Just a question from my side, not a condemnation.


Plump, I don't have any science to back me up but paneling is an engineered wood product at least the paneling I have seen. It's usually NOT WOOD but some version of masonite that is actually more like compressed cardboard therefore you don't get the expansion/contraction like you do with real wood. I've used spackling for over 30 years without any problems.


----------

